# 72 Bow...reds Or Caribe?



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

So im setting up a 72 bow front and I dont plan on upgrading for a while. Im not sure if I want to get 12 of the 1" reds from aquascape or get 5 of the 3" caribes from shark aquarium. Now I dont plan on upgrading so I want these fish to live comfortably in this tank and not too overcrowded. George from shark aquarium told me it doesnt matter how many as long as you have the right filtration. I understand what he means but caribes get BIG! I was thinking 3 caribe but he said if one gets taken out then the 2 fish are going to battle for territory. What if one doesnt get taken out though? Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd go with Caribas any day... Yes they do have a tendency to eat each other, but you can't really predict that. 72 should be a decent space for them to roam for a while.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Caribe no doubt. If for some ungodly reason you do go for the reds over the Caribe and don't plan on upgrading DO NOT get 12, you'll have a 72gal sh*t show in no time I don't care what you have for filtration; whomever told you tank size doesn't matter needs a drug test cause they're obviously high.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

If it were me i would go with 4-6 reds in the 72g. I'd only go with cariba if you were planning on upgrading down the line which i guess you mentioned you dont really plan on doing. Getting just 3 cariba is kind of risky since you should always expect casualties with any shoal of p's IMO.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

The juvie cariba sounds iffy to me. Id order 6-8 one inch reds and expect a few not to make it past that notoriously mean juvie stage. Whatever you decide you should make a journal of their growth. Its crazy being able to look at them grow over time


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

If this is your first time with piranhas, I would honestly go with Redbellies. Caribe are more notorious for taking each other out. Personally, I would only go with 3 reds. If for any reason one may die, they are easier to come by and it can be replaced with a fish of the same size.

Now if you are dead set on getting caribe, then I would only purchase 4 max.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

ksls said:


> If this is your first time with piranhas, I would honestly go with Redbellies. Caribe are more notorious for taking each other out. Personally, I would only go with 3 reds. If for any reason one may die, they are easier to come by and it can be replaced with a fish of the same size.
> 
> Now if you are dead set on getting caribe, then I would only purchase 4 max.


I aggree.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

^x3 RBP are definitly easier to replace if casualties happen. I was heartbroken when I lost one of my (way more expensive) cariba's.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Not my first time with p's. I just wanted some feeddback. Never hurts to get different ideas. I think I'm going to go with 6 reds and see what happens. I love caribe but I will wait until one day when I can at least have a 125 or bigger for them. Thank you everyone


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

George is right imo filtration does have a big factor in how many you get. I disagree with a lot that's been said. Your asking for trouble with 3 or 4 of either rbp or cariba. Groups of piranha should have 5 or more & more the better. Cariba aren't anymore aggressive than rbp that's just bs. Way to many factors to say one is more aggressive than the other. If anything I'd say rbp are more cannibalistic. But tons of factors play a part in this. I can't help but laugh that Everyones throwing out numbers of fish but nobody knows or even asked about planned filtration. Which ever you decide I'd go with a minimum of 6-8 & expect to loose a couple & hopefully you end up with 5 or 6.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

jestergraphics said:


> Caribe no doubt. If for some ungodly reason you do go for the reds over the Caribe and don't plan on upgrading DO NOT get 12, you'll have a 72gal sh*t show in no time I don't care what you have for filtration; whomever told you tank size doesn't matter needs a drug test cause they're obviously high.


Lol you must be high too then cause he never said tank size didn't matter.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Caribe no doubt. If for some ungodly reason you do go for the reds over the Caribe and don't plan on upgrading DO NOT get 12, you'll have a 72gal sh*t show in no time I don't care what you have for filtration; whomever told you tank size doesn't matter needs a drug test cause they're obviously high.


Lol you must be high too then cause he never said tank size didn't matter.
[/quote]

it pretty obvious thats what was implied in the initial post, not by the OP but by the advice given to him; should I compose a power point to show you, highlights perhaps? Could give to squirts of piss what George's credentials are it was piss poor advice, filtration is very important but thats only 1 entity to be thinking about. Strap on the bifocals a little tighter next time smart one. Its common sense filtration plays a big part but a dozen in a 72?? Get realistic. Im all about planning for losses, you have to be, but lets not get retarded here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree completely, the advice given wasnt accurate. It implies that if you strap an FX5 on a 20G you can keep a dozen reds in there. Space plays an important role in development and aggression. The OP stated that they do not plan on upgrading, so with that information I based my advice on what would work for a lifetime tank. 3 reds max!!! Of course its going to look a bit empty in the beginning but as we all know these guys grow quite fast and will fill the tank soon. Purchasing 6 IMO is way to many.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

im not in the trash talking back in foward part of it but i agree with bruner i think you would want to end with about 6 so getting 12 1inch shouldnt be a prob. the reason i say 12 is because i know your looking at the deal that aquascape has its a good 1 so jump on it...if it was me i would put live plants and freshwater clams in there and they should thrive and help with waste and water quality..everybody is entitled to their own opinion these fish tightly shoal in the wild even though they have all the space in the world to where they dont have to its because they arent pretty high on the foodchain in the amazon with all the other predators so the strength and reward n numbers rule applies and is a means of survival reward being its a good chance my buddy will b dolphin lunch b4 me so ima stay close to him.. sort of like sardines in the ocean...so basically imo they are programmed to be "crowded"

sorry for the run-ons and if you ended up with say 8 or all 12 or in between u could always trade some in for fish food


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

btw i was refering to reds only..and ending with 6 is not to overcrowed so you will be str8


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

425dmv said:


> btw i was refering to reds only..and ending with 6 is not to overcrowed so you will be str8


Ending with 6 and still maintaining them in a 72 is overcrowed, its not a matter of opinion- its quality of their life reality....You are correct they are "tight nit" in the amazon but if one or two want to get some breathing room per se and swim 5-6' away they can- and do....hell a lot of times shoals cover that footage (cubic). Thats not going to happen in a 72. Now if the anticipation was to get all 12, beefem' up a little bit and selling them off till he was down to 4 max I'd condone it, but thats not the case. That would be quite the kill off as well but thats unpredictable but hell, don't think I've lost more than 3 in all the shoals I've kept...but again its unpredictable. The OP got what he was looking for, for information and thats what matters, TONS love to overcrowd its not new, the important part was that he also got accurate and correct info as well to make his decison.

**By the way thats 5 in the tank below....comfortable and happy. That tank is a 150.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

Adverse opinions equal better solution but to quote bruner 5to6 is what he said I'm sorry I juss said 6 but its still an opinion!!! So what if your 4turn out to be these super huge redbellys 10inches and my 6 turn out to be the average 6to7inch redbellys who would be more comfy in a 72 gallon? Since there are so many variables n possible scenarios it makes both of our statements opinions! N I'm not going tryna go back in forth n I'm not sure if u meant it iin this way but are you applying in the last statement of the big paragraph that your the 1 giving the correct info n I'm wrong? Because if so that's another opinion! And imo!!! The 5to6 bruner said will work I also think will work


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

I meant implying btw n not going either where I wrote going at sorry im texting What I write


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

daughter snatcher said:


> So im setting up a 72 bow front and I dont plan on upgrading for a while. Im not sure if I want to get 12 of the 1" reds from aquascape or get 5 of the 3" caribes from shark aquarium. Now I dont plan on upgrading so I want these fish to live comfortably in this tank and not too overcrowded. George from shark aquarium told me it doesnt matter how many as long as you have the right filtration. I understand what he means but caribes get BIG! I was thinking 3 caribe but he said if one gets taken out then the 2 fish are going to battle for territory. What if one doesnt get taken out though? Let me know what you guys think?


1) retail stores are in the business of sellin fish. The more fish you buy the more profit they make.

2) before you invest on juveniles of an species do some heavy studying on that species. Some of the advice tossed in this thread borders between fact and total BS. As for George, he can state the filtration but fact is he's in the business of moving fish, not keeping them long term. So take that with a grain of salt for long time care.

As for P cariba being less aggressive than P nattereri totally outrageous statement.

My last piece of advice goes with #1 comment above.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree^ they are in the business to move fish so he will say things n try to use logic as in filtration etc to move product...I even agree on the cariba thing I think they tend to be more aggressive but as far as reds go I agree with bruner with the number he came up with 5to6..so to the original poster..I say no to the cariba they get larger and girthier n imo meaner I say yes to the aquascape 50dollar deal...and like I originally said if you end up with more like 8 or 10 trade a few in for store credit if they don't usually get piranha u might even get your original 50 u spent for all 12 back n store credit for the few u trade ins


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

a shoal of caribe would be badass


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

At 3 inches your Cariba will be fine. I started with 3 an still have 3. I got them right around the 3 inch mark. If they are the only ones in the tank and there are not a lot of hiding places for them to fight over you will be fine. Once they get above 4" then add more decor as they will calm down a lot by then. RBP are so common an not as active.. I would never go with them over Cariba ever. As they get older they get more calm an you should have no problems with them.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

425dmv said:


> Adverse opinions equal better solution but to quote bruner 5to6 is what he said I'm sorry I juss said 6 but its still an opinion!!! So what if your 4turn out to be these super huge redbellys 10inches and my 6 turn out to be the average 6to7inch redbellys who would be more comfy in a 72 gallon? Since there are so many variables n possible scenarios it makes both of our statements opinions! N I'm not going tryna go back in forth n I'm not sure if u meant it iin this way but are you applying in the last statement of the big paragraph that your the 1 giving the correct info n I'm wrong? Because if so that's another opinion! And imo!!! The 5to6 bruner said will work I also think will work


I'm speaking from a quality of life perspective given the size tank, sure you could say my statements are opinions but yes I do deem what I'm saying about overstocking as common sense, again from the quality of life, "happy fish" perspective. We just disagree what would make a happy P in that given environment. If everyone agreed this would be a boring world of redundance.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The key thing to remember piranhas don't count numbers. 2, 3, 4, 6 doesn't matter in a eat or be eaten world. Just be sure the basics are met ie., water, filtration, food and tank size. The rest will work itself out. Individuals have opinions as many as the stars. Just take your time and use some common sense (by reading). With piranhas of any species its best to be conservative than liberal. The piranhas themselves will teach you that.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ well put


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

true i just based my opinion off the fact that these are nervous shy type fish so imo i think they are happy in larger groups rather then just a few i think they feel safer if that makes since and to me safer means happy but to each its own though...ill say 4-6 redbellys and now all of us are right i understand some folks over stock and will say 12 for life...you can see im def not saying that...you said 4 fish bruner said 5to6 fish which i agree with thats only a 1to2 fish diff so i dont think either of our opinions are ludacris i think they are in the same range...theres no 100percent right answer just all opinions everyfish has its own personality you might get 4fish that when they are older might be half crazy or you can get 5 mellow fish or any combo of the 2 that you mite start to hate and want to trade in for a serra anything is possible...i think 5 reds can have the same quality of life as 4 in the 72gallon 6 also but hey like you ...im only here to help and give my 2cents

as far as everybody else statements i would never pick reds over caribe personally either... but giving his statements about not changing tanks in the future etc is why i said i would go with the reds they are cheaper atleast i think he said he didnt want to change tanks i might be tripping..

my statement wasnt directed toward hastatus i didnt see his until i posted mines...well put hastatus


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

ok everyone...settle down! I appreciate all the feed back. Of course tank size is something to take into consideration as well as filtration. Like I said in the beginning I dont want to overcrowd and would like my fish to be comfortable. I might either do 2 or 3 caribe or maybe 5-3" reds. I had a caribe once before with my red shoal and he was awesome. Once again I appreciate everyones feedback. Take it easy and enjoy the hobby. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope it all goes well for u brah 5 3inch reds might go good for u brah n like mfn ryan u might get lucky and all fish survive...juss another opinion/advice folks say u shouldn't do just 2 fish so as far as the caribe if that's the route u take I would do atleast 3 or if u do 2 grab a couple of reds with the caribe a lot of people say 2 is a bad number imo


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

I will more then likely do the 3 caribe. There just bad ass. If I end up with just one then he or she earned themselve 72 gallons of water.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I think that's a good call on your part. Also if you can get them when they are around the 3" mark you will have a much better chance at losing none. For whatever reason when they are in the 2" stage they are nasty


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I'm setting the tank up today. So I will let aquascape know to hold onto 3 caribes for me







.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! Hopefully they all survive until they get bigger. You could always add a red belly in if one happens to get taken out. As mentioned 2 is a dangerous number. There are some things you can do to decrease aggression/canibalism ie. lower tank temp, keeping them well fed. I tend to think little to no decor helps but thats open to debate aswell.

Good luck!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

daughter snatcher said:


> So im setting up a 72 bow front and I dont plan on upgrading for a while. Im not sure if I want to get 12 of the 1" reds from aquascape or get 5 of the 3" caribes from shark aquarium. Now I dont plan on upgrading so I want these fish to live comfortably in this tank and not too overcrowded. George from shark aquarium told me it doesnt matter how many as long as you have the right filtration. I understand what he means but caribes get BIG! I was thinking 3 caribe but he said if one gets taken out then the 2 fish are going to battle for territory. What if one doesnt get taken out though? Let me know what you guys think?


Go with caribes


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

So i got my fish 3 days ago. I didnt go with the Caribes. i went with reds. as much as i like caribes the fact is they get real big and i would like to have more then 3 fish. So i got 10-1" reds. i have owned reds and caribe in the past and i must say, for little babies these guys are active and feisty. i am keeping the water at 80 degrees and feeding them twice a day. i came home today and found the skeleton of one in the floating plant. thats why i got 10, im lucky if i have 6 make it to december. we will see....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new additions. Perhaps dropping your temp. to 76 will help with the casualties


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

daughter snatcher said:


> So i got my fish 3 days ago. I didnt go with the Caribes. i went with reds. as much as i like caribes the fact is they get real big and i would like to have more then 3 fish. So i got 10-1" reds. i have owned reds and caribe in the past and i must say, for little babies these guys are active and feisty. i am keeping the water at 80 degrees and feeding them twice a day. i came home today and found the skeleton of one in the floating plant. thats why i got 10, im lucky if i have 6 make it to december. we will see....


Yeah i hear you ..Caribes do get pretty chunky, and much more $$..Reds are still badass and a alot easier to replace. Enjoy your new ..Cheers


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice choice, nothing wrong with a shoal of reds Congrats on the pick-up, post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

I will have pics soon. Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

so the reason i havent posted any pics is because my tank sprang a leak at 11:30 pm and thank god i was there when it started because i have someone living underneath me. so i had to put my 7 fish in a bucket with a airstone and the next morning i went to a friends house who gave me a 55 gallon. as im filling the tank i hear a loud boom. the middle piece that is attached to the rim of the tank which holds the versa top in the middle snapped at the center. the only thing i can put together is the pressure from the water snapped it. i feel so bad for my fish going through this but the worse happened at the worst time. the tank seems fine but im thinking of breaking it down and just buying a new one, this sucks!!!!!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy crap man! So sorry to hear all that. Search the craigslist or the member classifieds. Make sure to water test any tanks unless you buy it new at a store. Good luck!


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I might just buy a new one...do u think that plastic holds the tank together?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Sorry about the luck you're having, if it were me I would just buy a new one. The center brace snapping is not a good sign; and it probably "warning" for the inevitable. Seals are getting weak, especially if it just snapped like that. Bite the bullet and spring for a new one for you're own peace of mind.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

i bought a new tank, not messing around anymore with used tanks. i will post pics soon...


----------

